# What Color/Pattern? (Siblings D)



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

What color/pattern are these "siblings"? 

*NOTE:* These may or may not be siblings, I forgot if they are. *Do YOU think they ARE siblings??* They both seem very aggressive so I'd guess that these two youngsters are males.


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

Homozygous and heterozygous blue grizzles


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Why homozygous? That would be stork markings.


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

Homozygous is when you have two grizzle genes, heterozygous is when you have one gene


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

A double gene would make the pigeon look more white


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Exactly. They both look heterozygous though.


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

Het grizzle, bar and dark check.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks guys. 

Since one is a bar and the other is a checker, they can't be siblings correct?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

dimerro said:


> Het grizzle, bar and dark check.


bang on.........


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

TwinTurboPigeon said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Since one is a bar and the other is a checker, they can't be siblings correct?


incorrect

A pair of cheques or a pair of t cheques can produce bars if both of the parents carry bar, so if you have a T cheque carrying bar and a cheque carrying bar you could produce, T cheques, cheques or barred birds.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

They both look like heterozygous grizzles. one looks like a sooty bar and one looks like a dark cheque or t-cheque. Obviously both are blue.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, bar and check or t-pattern blue grizzles. They are definitely hetero grizzles. And yes, they can be siblings.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yep, bar and check or t-pattern blue grizzles. They are definitely hetero grizzles. And yes, they can be siblings.


These are still relatively young (they still squeak) so when they moult, will they get darker, lighter, or stay about the same color?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Hard to know, some lines darken, some whiten, Either way, I would like them to stay the same, They are a nice even spread of colour vs grizzling, I like them


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

My bars that look like yours tend to get a little bit lighter but overall not really change much at all. And my dark grizzles like your second bird get darker and less noticeably grizzled. But grizzles of all kinds vary a lot and change in different ways. Makes them a fun color to have and watch.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I would agree, the bars get a little lighter and the T cheques get a bit darker in my loft too.


----------

